# [CLOTHING LINE] Is it better to start blogging before or after you launch your tshirt line?



## marz87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it better to start blogging before or after you launch your tshirt line?


----------



## leftbrainof (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: A blog for your website..?*

Im also curious about this aswell. What kind of Tshirt line are you starting?


----------



## marz87 (Feb 5, 2013)

*A blog for your website..?*

More of a indie type T-shirt line.. How about u?


----------



## leftbrainof (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: A blog for your website..?*

Were more of a Streetwear/Skate brand. Have you launched your line yet?


----------



## marz87 (Feb 5, 2013)

*A blog for your website..?*

Not yet.. Just in the planning stages, how about u?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: A blog for your website..?*



marz87 said:


> Is it better to start blogging before or after you launch your tshirt line?


Sure, you can start blogging and posting on Facebook/Twitter as you build up to launch to keep friends, family and potential customers up to date on how your brand is progressing.

Bring them along for the journey


----------



## marz87 (Feb 5, 2013)

*A blog for your website..?*

Thanks for the feedback Rodney.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

like rodney said. 'BRING THEM ALONG FOR THE JOURNEY'

dont start a blog that just is another blog posting random facebook videos and pictures of crap people can see anywhere else. 

start off with posts about the journey, how you work, problems you come by, brainstorming sessions, product testing, etc etc. 

That would be a much better read then just a general blog that has nothing to do with your brand then out the blue you release some shirts that get overloooked. I have seen so many blogs from brands witout products then you forget they are a actual t-shirt company.


----------



## richerich (Mar 2, 2013)

I recently launched my brand and I have to say that blogging before it helped me gather the attention of my friends, family and even nabbed me a few pre-sales!


----------



## LTSP (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely start blogging before you launch. I mean, not like, years before, but I would say 6 months to a year before is perfect. It's a great way to start gaining a following and like mentioned above, bring people along for the ride. Customers love to be involved with the company if you let them.

Plus, blogging has lots of benefits aside from gaining customers, it's easier to be found in search engines if you have a blog that is updated regularly with good content. And as we all know in this business, the more traffic you can get, the better.

Good luck!


----------



## danreed (Feb 28, 2013)

They're right. Though your t-shirts are of great design and all, but if you fail to market your product/s, everything else will follow. I started my Irish hungover t-shirt by blogging it and sharing it in facebook and other social media sites. Once I get my potential customer's attention, then I started to market my products. And it's also a good thing to have random models/friends wear your t-shirts, it helps. Goodluck man!


----------



## hotei (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, better to start building out all online presence before starting. This way it looks more established when you "open the doors".

Pinterest is generating a lot of leads for us at the moment.


----------



## marz87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies - You guys are awesome! I've started blogging now - check it out and let me know your thoughts  http://blog.creativjunkie.com/

Marz


----------

